# What's cookin' this weekend?



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Man cold as all get out here!! -25 tonight!   It was warmer in Anchorage this morning. 
I have a big pot of beef and barley soup simmering. I also picked up a nice flank steak for fajitas, anyone have a good marinade idea for it?

What's everyone else cooking this weekend? Seems like the whole country ('cept Alaska) is cold and feeling the bite of ol' man winter.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going the Jack and coke route...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2009)

Chez? That you? Maybe add some music to the thread too?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, saturday is the big chili cook... I took BW's advice only because there is no RSVP and I hate wasting food.. As for BBQ, I will make some Pork Butts this weekend on the WSM 22.. have fun everybody...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a cold....making veggie soup.  Making the base
with beef short ribs right now.

you'd be proud scotty.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 16, 2009)

Threw a fatty and some chicken on Chubby. No pics. I was playing with temp control using wadded up foil in the water pan. Works great. Better than sand I think.

Tomorrow is a chuck roast with tators and gravy. Sunday is fast cook brisket.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've got a cold....making veggie soup.  Making the base
> with beef short ribs right now.
> 
> you'd be proud scotty.


  

FRESH herbs...and leftover veg. Luv it


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've got a cold....making veggie soup.  Making the base
> with beef short ribs right now.
> 
> you'd be proud scotty.


He are the King o' soup. 8)


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 16, 2009)

Primo will have to wait another day  I'll be going to the Clippers game on Saturday night for $10 beers and 5 buck hot dawgs.  That is, if all goes well.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Primo will have to wait another day  I'll be going to the Clippers game on Saturday night for $10 beers and 5 buck hot dawgs.  That is, if all goes well.


 :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 16, 2009)

We went out for pizza tonight. 

I have a whole bunch of meat in the freezer but damn its cold out side. Ugh -30 brrrrrr

Maybe just some fatties and a shoulder.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 16, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm doing ribs, then smoking japs and habs, then doing picnic halves overnight ($0.99 sale on the picnics ... for some reason they think it's cool to cut them in half then package together, ah w/e, more bark).


----------



## Tony M (Jan 16, 2009)

Local butcher just hooked me up with a 5.25 lb USDA prime brisket flat for normal price. Guess someone flaked on a big order. Never cooked a prime before. Will start bright and early tomorrow morning!

Any advise for a prime vs. choice brisket? Lower temps? I don't want to ruin it. I can definitely see a difference in marbling. It's beautiful, actually  

Should be cold as hel here but it may hit 53F tomorrow. I'm not complaining, but we need more snow pack... the lakes are drying up!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang Boy..sounds like a purty smart Quebeckerpecker or Canadian eh? I aint neva had the pleasure of a split picnic. They do it down the middle or sideways? Now had some cajun boys try to come into bizness up here in God's Country one time.  The health goons wouldn't let em smoke outside and the landlord goon wouldn't let smoke inside. Whut is there for a mother to do on this deal? Yuppers you guessed it. They made fresh sausage in the back room and got cryoed Earl Campbells for them who want somthing smoked. They also had some real crappy januine cajun smoked andouille in the cryo. Would be enough to make most grown men puke. Somebody need to teach them cajuns how to make sausage At any rate..the cajun who run the Sausage Shoppe said they had made sausage out of boneless picnics but it turned out too fat. They went back to boneless butts. Now I figger if they can offer em up boneless a person should be able to find one which has been split. Thanks for the info. 

bigwheel




			
				Shawn White said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I'm doing ribs, then smoking japs and habs, then doing picnic halves overnight ($0.99 sale on the picnics ... for some reason they think it's cool to cut them in half then package together, ah w/e, more bark).


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I do flats as was taught by an ex-spurt old tall skinny ugly boy who happen to be married to IBCA LYnn..bbq Mom etc. You come up with a mop/sop.  You put the flat in the smoke fat down at around 250 along with the mop in a sauce pan so as to keep it all warmish. Once an hour dribble some of the mop on the lean top side with a SS Tablespoon..dont never touch the meat. After about 3 hours roll out.....

I charge only twenty bucks for the rest of the story. Let me know. 

bigwheel





			
				Tony M said:
			
		

> Local butcher just hooked me up with a 5.25 lb USDA prime brisket flat for normal price. Guess someone flaked on a big order. Never cooked a prime before. Will start bright and early tomorrow morning!
> 
> Any advise for a prime vs. choice brisket? Lower temps? I don't want to ruin it. I can definitely see a difference in marbling. It's beautiful, actually
> 
> Should be cold as hel here but it may hit 53F tomorrow. I'm not complaining, but we need more snow pack... the lakes are drying up!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out and had fried shrimp tonight.  Tomorrow night going to fry white perch filets. Sunday going to smoke up some baby backs.  Wife just told me she made chicken and sasuage gumbo to eat sometime this weekend.  Guess I will put on all the weight I lost this week.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2009)

Whew now this is krewlish and unusual punishment Now whut pray tell is a "white perch" could that be Crappie perhaps? If not is there any other comonplace names for it? I have heard that terminology before and seems like in the context of Crappie but just aint shore. You know whut is a "di dipper" and a "gasper goo" by any chance? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 16, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> ...I aint neva had the pleasure of a split picnic. They do it down the middle or sideways?...


The same direction as from lopping off the hock, they just slide it over and saw again ... you might say lengthwise.

Here's one of the packages I bought:








There's a pic here of some done back in the summer right after brushing with the bottom of the sop pot (all the rub and stuff at the bottom). I just leave the skin on and stand em up on the skin side when I can to smoke em, if they sit well. Those particular ones were really moist and tender, I'd have put em up against anybodies shoulder butt with no shame. At $.99/lb can't beat the price either. Best price I can get shoulder butt is $2/lb if I buy 8 whole in cryo (case). Retail is about $3.50/lb.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jan 17, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Whew now this is krewlish and unusual punishment Now whut pray tell is a "white perch" could that be Crappie perhaps? If not is there any other comonplace names for it? I have heard that terminology before and seems like in the context of Crappie but just aint shore. You know whut is a "di dipper" and a "gasper goo" by any chance? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


You got it Bigwheel.  It's the same thing as a crappie. Ones I'll be cooking are the black crappie. Aka sac-a-lait in south Lousiana.  Here is a link to learn what they are called in other parts of the country.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crappie


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Smoked Ice.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2009)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What da hell kinda country boy fishermen are you two?? A crappie is a crappie and a white perch is a white perch, they are NOT the same!  Whomever added that tidbit in Wiki is a big dummy!  Probably Puff :roll:   

This is a Crappie






This is a White Perch


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 17, 2009)

it's easy to see the difference...one points one way, and the 
other points the other.


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2009)

The Cap'n is a highly trained naturalist, as well as a renowned inventer.


----------



## Unity (Jan 17, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> The Cap'n is a highly trained naturalist, as well as a renowned inventer.


Yes, and he lives right there by the ocean -- a major fish habitat -- which is visible from his favorite bar.   

--John


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 17, 2009)

We have alot of both up here! But more yellow perch and walleye. Yellow perch is my favorite fish of all! Our limit is 30 per person!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 17, 2009)

John you guys need to come by down here....I'll have more time
than I did that day.

I'm entering a Brunswick Stew contest in North Carolina at the
end of the month,  ya'll should come down here and warm up some.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2009)

I found a small turkey in the freezer the other day and I'm smoking it up now.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nick what kind of tracks are those in between yours on the last pic?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick what kind of tracks are those in between yours on the last pic?



No......rabbit.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't it be on the smoker too?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn things are fast!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 17, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> John you guys need to come by down here....I'll have more time
> than I did that day.
> 
> I'm entering a Brunswick Stew contest in North Carolina at the
> end of the month,  ya'll should come down here and warm up some.



I've heard a lot about Brunswick Stew and actually ate some in Georgia one time. Is yours the cook stuff all day version then make the stew or a bunch of stuff out of a can?

I like it and want to know how to REALLY make it!!

Please?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Larry..do believe you be right as usual. Had to go and do some research.  Now no wonder I aint never seen one cuz they is yankee fish inhabiting the right handed part of the country. Now some folks in Texas call Sand Bass by the term White Bass I suppose to differentiate it from a Black Bass..or even them Peacock Bass which inhabit the Amazon River along with Pirranahs. I know rich folks who go down there to try to catch em.  

http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/fish.cfm?ID=172

bigwheel


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crappie[/quote]

What da hell kinda country boy fishermen are you two?? A crappie is a crappie and a white perch is a white perch, they are NOT the same!  Whomever added that tidbit in Wiki is a big dummy!  Probably Puff :roll:   

This is a Crappie





This is a White Perch





[/quote]


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I am getting the pitcher on the split picnic. Think I can see a faint cut line running crosswise from high left to low right or vice versa. I nearly always split butts when they get in the 7 to 8 pound range or above course you no bone to deal with cept for whut is leftover on on side after splitting. Now me and picnic rinds dont play well together while they are still attached to the meat. I cook em for a while whole skin and all (cus thats how we get em and I dont own a bandsaw) then skin em and re-rub the wet spot in the meanwhile laying that skin out blubber side down on the grates. When the skin gets nice n crunchy like fried pork rinds and the middle of the meat get to around 185-190 and passing the poke test I figger its time to eat.  Actually like to let em rest and relax wrapped in the hotbox for a few hourse first. I think just about all meat profits from that rest period.

bigwheel




			
				Shawn White said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure how many times I gots to splain this but whole barnyard avians are to be cooked breastes down. You have broken a rule. I will predict a dry breastes.  Also shooting off a copy of all this to Emeril. He's really gonna be hot. 

bigwheel




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I found a small turkey in the freezer the other day and I'm smoking it up now.
> 
> <a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v206/nprochilo/?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually prefer white perch over yellow. Bigger, better fillet, sweeter, more fun to catch. Most of the yellow's here have black spot disease ... you can keep those. :x


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I found a small turkey in the freezer the other day and I'm smoking it up now.



Last 2 pictures. After I let it cool down, the skin got rubberie. Sorry BW, it was nice and moist, probably from the injection I gave it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2009)

Well ok..glad it turned out good. The proof of the puddin is in the eatin. Thats an old adage that used to get bandied around down in Young County fairly often. Meaning of course if it is good to eat...you done it right Congrats. It sure is purty. Couldn't you find some little white booties to put on its feet? Or actually on the stump where feet used to be. Let me know. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron, don't want to hijack Nicks thread (Nick I think that was an
excellent cook considering the conditions) but brunswick stew
is a common side to barbecue in North Carolina.  It's roots
are thick in Va, NC and Georgia, but surprisingly, it skipped
right over SC .  SC eats a similar but distinctly different dish
called hash.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 18, 2009)

I did chicken

http://tinyurl.com/9rfm6p


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":7ak0olcy]I found a small turkey in the freezer the other day and I'm smoking it up now.
> 
> [url="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v206/nprochilo/?action=view&current=DSC03671.jpg said:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 18, 2009)

Now Cappy how do they treat a person in the Brunswick Stew contest? I hope not quite as shabby as they treat the comp Gumbo cooks down in the S.E. They expect one cook to invest a few hundred bucks in enough goods to feed half the town...then they (Chamber of Commerce or some other bunch of thieving scalawags in charge) take and sell it..keep the money and give the Grand Prize Winner a .39 cent ribbon. Stuff like that just chaps my coola.  I got authentic recipes running out the ying yang for anybody who want to make some..including the SC Hash. None of that stuff sounds very appetizing. 

bigwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ron, don't want to hijack Nicks thread (Nick I think that was an
> excellent cook considering the conditions) but brunswick stew
> is a common side to barbecue in North Carolina.  It's roots
> are thick in Va, NC and Georgia, but surprisingly, it skipped
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick that last pic looks fantastic!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 18, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now Cappy how do they treat a person in the Brunswick Stew contest? I hope not quite as shabby as they treat the comp Gumbo cooks down in the S.E. They expect one cook to invest a few hundred bucks in enough goods to feed half the town...then they (Chamber of Commerce or some other bunch of thieving scalawags in charge) take and sell it..keep the money and give the Grand Prize Winner a .39 cent ribbon. Stuff like that just chaps my coola.  I got authentic recipes running out the ying yang for anybody who want to make some..including the SC Hash. None of that stuff sounds very appetizing.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...





you know, years ago I remember you talking about getting out of bbq contests and into chili contests because the weekend warriors with money
took it all into an incredible different level.  It was fun winning all those trophies with my little cookers, but now I know what you mean.
I love to compete in food contests, but now I'm liking more of the
ones where there aren't 
 teams with 5 members and 20k worth of pits show up,
 spend a thousand bucks to win a 500 dollar prize.

On the other hand, when you get into smaller contests with "celebrity
judges"  you are in a crap shoot.  Not that their opinions count any less
than "certified judges", but you wonder if they go in with an open mind.


Oh well, that's life, and if you judge your life by how many trophies you've won, you've lived a pretty sad life.  Count your friends instead.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 18, 2009)

Well can see you waxing philosophic here.   How much Brunswick stew do you have to cough up for the contest?

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 18, 2009)

5 gallons.
no entry fee.

Get this...you have to prepare it at home and transport
it to the site and serve the public.
In my county, DHEC would not allow that.
Of course, hot dog carts are not allowed in my county.
Apparently they are safe.  Of course, they are allowed
in other places, so I guess our local gov'mint boys are
smarter than them others.

guess I'm lucky.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep..it sounds like they out to screw the cooks as is SOP for many such events. Less they gonna let you peddle it and keep the money. Now I like the sound of that. How much money (rough estimate) would it take to construct 5 gallons of Brunswick stew?

bigwheel


----------

